# [+] Green parakeet that i saw this morning outside my window [+]



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw  How nice to see them in the wild!! Are they native to your region?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How adorable!  Are they native to Trinidad?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yes they are..and if i get a single female from the petstore and put her in a trap cage outside that single male outside...will be mines lol..but i've done that before..and right now i dont have time for birds..although i have a few empty cages.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You wouldn't seriously consider taking one from the wild... would you?!?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i've done it before ..and they got tame


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't see any reason to do that.. Fish I can understand.. But there are enough captive parakeets that we really shouldn't remove more from the wild..


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i agree with you thats why i dont keep them any longer in fact they made this hole in a palm tree close by and they made young...so here there are alot of parakeets..alot! lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha that's cute  we always have robins that have babies in our yard and I watch them grow up.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

In the city there's only pigeons and European Starlings!! Robins and Blue Jays are closer to the parameters of the forests. And we have A LOT of sea birds (like turns, gulls, puffins, etc) so they have nests out on cliffs and islands. There is a bald eagle family down on one of the lakes in town. And black ravens (or crows) keep them in town sometimes. You woldn't find "pet trade" birds around here!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats why I enjoy living in the suburbs by a forest 
We get goldfinch, nut hatch, two types of woodpecker in our yard (another that only lives in the woods). Hawks too. Plus our creek has lots of different ducks, great blue heron and a ton of tiny water birds.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I forgot the small birds!! lol And ducks and other migrating water fowl!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

We get ducks in our pool. Not sure if the chlorine is good for them though . . . :/


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

We have those outside... here however they are NOT native. Some pets got loose and now we have a ton of them every year. We have a large group of them that are often in a tree down the street. :3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh are you in England? I heard they have a huge problem with them down there. I wouldn't mind those ones being taken and tamed and sold as pets.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Oh are you in England? I heard they have a huge problem with them down there. I wouldn't mind those ones being taken and tamed and sold as pets.


 Me? My location shall remain a mystery. xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh no MandyPandy. It says she's in new orleans anyways.
Your location says that you're behind me, so hah! 
I know there's a huge problem with some sort of parakeet in England. It's too cold for anything tropical to survive here, most of our invasive species live in the lake


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a bee and hornet problem where I live. -_- 2 Years ago there was a large wasp nest in our driveway, and every year we have at least 2 nests of black hornets.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

that sucks...we had some wasp nests here too on the wall outside...i toasted them with a torch one night  lol! but had to repaint the wall the other day :/ lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

We have tons of wasps too. Black ones and yellow ones.. We have a hummingbird feeder, filled with sugar water. Every few days I have to drain it of about 10 dead wasps :/ It's gross. We have no clue where the nest is.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hang a blown up paper bag close to the hummingbird feeder?? I know stores do that here because it will keep wasps at bay bc they think its an invading wasp nest.. But we don't have hummingbirds so I don't know what wasps will do to get to the sugar water!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I was thinking about getting one of those actually!
We have soo many wasps here, it's crazy. All the food compost and the sugar water around the house. Ugh.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That's awesome you have wild parrots  In California there's a lot of parrots but none are native. The only flock I see fairly often is the one up in San Francisco, they're mostly cherry headed conures. I know my parents have seen a few other flocks around the bay area. In orange county there are amazon parrots, other places have Indian Ringnecks and other parakeets.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> That's awesome you have wild parrots  In California there's a lot of parrots but none are native. The only flock I see fairly often is the one up in San Francisco, they're mostly cherry headed conures. I know my parents have seen a few other flocks around the bay area. In orange county there are amazon parrots, other places have Indian Ringnecks and other parakeets.


its amazing how these things find a way to live ..invasive species i mean by that..we have only the green amazon parrot..the green parakeet and the blue and yellow macaw over here nything else is invasive


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

bettaboyshiva said:


> its amazing how these things find a way to live ..invasive species i mean by that..we have only the green amazon parrot..the green parakeet and the blue and yellow macaw over here nything else is invasive


Oh wow that's cool! I met a lady south America(Brazil I think) who lived a ranch and would see blue and golds sometimes. What are the pet parrot laws for native parrots there? Do you need special permits to own the native species? In the us it's illegal to own native species unless you have special permits like a falconer. 

Also, here's a pic of my friends blue and gold, he's about to have a bath and is getting excited lol


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> Oh wow that's cool! I met a lady south America(Brazil I think) who lived a ranch and would see blue and golds sometimes. What are the pet parrot laws for native parrots there? Do you need special permits to own the native species? In the us it's illegal to own native species unless you have special permits like a falconer.
> 
> Also, here's a pic of my friends blue and gold, he's about to have a bath and is getting excited lol


 you can own green amazon parrots..or orange winged parrot...colombian parrots..without a permit however the blue and gold is endangered and its capture is strictly prohibited..although i've see many people with captives ones..the government has started a breeding program where they breed and release these back into the wild...most of our blue and golds live in the nariva swamp. MY girlfriend has a orange wing and she nursed it from a baby when it had to feathers..now the bird basically think my gf is her mother..and when my gf is eating bends from her shoulder to her lip so that she can feed her loL! ohh and no one is allowed to come close to my gf when (ruby) the parrot is on her shoulder or close by...else look out she runs fast for a bird...and can give ur toe a nasty nip! or wherever she can bite. she is adorable thou and can talk very well..and has accepted me as her dad  lol....haha


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

bettaboyshiva said:


> you can own green amazon parrots..or orange winged parrot...colombian parrots..without a permit however the blue and gold is endangered and its capture is strictly prohibited..although i've see many people with captives ones..the government has started a breeding program where they breed and release these back into the wild...most of our blue and golds live in the nariva swamp. MY girlfriend has a orange wing and she nursed it from a baby when it had to feathers..now the bird basically think my gf is her mother..and when my gf is eating bends from her shoulder to her lip so that she can feed her loL! ohh and no one is allowed to come close to my gf when (ruby) the parrot is on her shoulder or close by...else look out she runs fast for a bird...and can give ur toe a nasty nip! or wherever she can bite. she is adorable thou and can talk very well..and has accepted me as her dad  lol....haha


awww that's so cool she rescued him, it sounds more like he/she thinks your GF is it's mate lol. Orange winged amazons are so pretty, I also like the blue fronted amazons which have red on the wing instead of orange 

This is my bird Rosie, she's a dark morph Galah cockatoo


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We get heaps of birds here. A lot of parrots such as cockies, galahs, corellas, rosellas and lorikeets.

However, my neighbour feeds the birds, so of course we have like a hoard of magpies, and a million introduced and native miner birds as well as these doves that make me want to shoot the lot of them when they start cooing.

My grandparents live on a farm next to a national park and the amount of birds they get there is astonishing, from little wrens to lyrebirds. It's why I'm glad that even though we live in the suburbs, we are in the 'green belt' of Melbourne and there are lots of parks and trees.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> awww that's so cool she rescued him, it sounds more like he/she thinks your GF is it's mate lol. Orange winged amazons are so pretty, I also like the blue fronted amazons which have red on the wing instead of orange
> 
> This is my bird Rosie, she's a dark morph Galah cockatoo


she is very pretty ...i got a good size cage with nothing in it. i was thinking i got a pair of budgies and bred them..but they make soo much mess and noise..hmmn or maybe a banana bird we call the (semp) down here Violaceous euphonia, male, *semp* gaturamo, or vemal ( trinidad)(male), gaipava(female) *Semp.. they are so easily kept...all they eat is ripe bananas or guavas..and they sing..pretty neat birds*

*here is a picture of the male http://www.google.com/imgres?q=semp...tart=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0&tx=73&ty=71*


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thankyou  I think she's the prettiest Galah cockatoo in the world, although I bet everyone thinks that about their birds lol

wow, the semp gaturamo are beautiful! If you do end up breeding them you could hand raise some to be pets. Even little finches can be hand raised to be cuddly.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> Thankyou  I think she's the prettiest Galah cockatoo in the world, although I bet everyone thinks that about their birds lol
> 
> wow, the semp gaturamo are beautiful! If you do end up breeding them you could hand raise some to be pets. Even little finches can be hand raised to be cuddly.


yep nice bird you have that galah cockatoo, oh and the semp are native to trinidad..if i go to the country side all i have to do is borrow one ( a male) from a kind person and set a trap cage with a small ripe banana in the trap...the calls from the one on the cage will attract females as well as males...but males usually end up in the trap since they wanna fight the male in the cage.. and if the cage has 2 traps well the probability of catching 2 male semps is great..i've caught semps before when i was much younger but grew out of if because time limited me. But now i feel more exicted to do it again lol...thing is when do i get the time..


----------

